# Help! Elevated TSH - anyone encountered this?



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

Hello Ladies,

Dont know if any of you have encountered this but our doctor at the IVF clinic has just come back to say I have elevated levels of TSH and should immediately see a endocrinologist its 7.6 vs optimum less than 4.2. 

Feeling a bit scared and daunted and confused, anyone came across this before? What did you do/what did it mean?

Thanks in advance!
L


----------



## FlyingCat (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi chooshoos

Sorry you've got to deal with this - doctors really are rubbish at giving you the full picture!

TSH levels basically tell you how hard your body is having to try to get your thyroid to do its thing and produce thyroid hormones which are an important part of your metabolism. If its working that hard (producing such high levels of TSH) its possible your thyroid is not working so well which can lead to excessive tiredness and weight gain. It is also linked to both poor fertility and also miscarriage risk (and loads of other symptoms which are otherwise dismissed - for me the key signal is itchy cold hands and feet).

NHS recommends TSH should be below 4.2 for good health but for fertility most specialists suggest you get it below 2.

Definately work with your GP as they should refer you to an endocrinologist, and (at the very least) put you on levothyroxine to give your thyroid a helping hand in the meantime.

Sometimes this is temporary - for example if you've had a virus recently, sometimes is is permanent at a given level and sometimes it progresses further until your thyroid stops working altogether, regular blood tests will be needed to work out what's going on, however the thing to hold onto is that this is very very treatable (and if you're anything like me you may well feel a whole lot better when its treated!)

Good luck.


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Chooshoos,

It is really good that you have found this out before cycling, as abnormal TSH can affect implantation and is also a common cause of miscarriage. Sadly, thyroid abnormalities/problems can be more likely in our 40s.

Sadly, GPs and other doctors consider 4.2 a 'normal' result, whereas for optimum levels for fertility your need to have a TSH of between 1 and 2. This can be addressed by taking appropriate medication, but I would really recommend you do not cycle until you have TSH levels between 1 and 2.

There is a really informative thread on thyroid issues and I really recommend you have a look and repeat your question here:-

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=283032.0

Best of luck,

Daisy xxx


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

Flyingcat and Daisyg - BIG BIG BIG BIG Hugs to you both!!

I saw the mail and my heart was in my mouth! Really reassuring to hear your 'no nonsense' explaination!

Thanks a million 
Cheers
Choo
X


----------

